# NFC & RFID security cards?



## synth3tic (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to this topic, so please forgive my noobishness.

At the apartment complex I currently reside in, we have RFID cards that open/close the entries. Is there any way to clone this and use NFC to do the same thing? Or are these two technologies totally different? I assume the latter, but I would be neat to dispose of the card entirely, or have the GNex as a backup in case it gets lost.


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

synth3tic said:


> I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to this topic, so please forgive my noobishness.
> 
> At the apartment complex I currently reside in, we have RFID cards that open/close the entries. Is there any way to clone this and use NFC to do the same thing? Or are these two technologies totally different? I assume the latter, but I would be neat to dispose of the card entirely, or have the GNex as a backup in case it gets lost.


Good question. I was wondering about rfid cloning too.

Sent from my GNex running Axiom 4.2 (at least for the moment!).


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hmm that's a good question, joining!


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

Been looking to see if there is some sort of app for this as well.


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah I would like to know this too. I live in LA and the metro uses NFC cards (TAP cards) to board the subway and buses. I would love to be able to use my phone if at all possible!


----------



## Malcolmest (Dec 29, 2011)

This could be really exciting so I did a little research. Wikipedia states: "NFC builds upon RFID systems by allowing two-way communication between endpoints, where earlier systems such as contactless smart cards were one-way only.[sup][6][/sup] Since unpowered NFC "tags" can also be read by NFC devices,[sup][2][/sup] it is also capable of replacing earlier one-way applications."

My guess is it's possible. I assume we'll see an app soon.


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

I would say you would have to somehow program your phone's nfc chip to generate the card's signal.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

bagoffreedom said:


> Yeah I would like to know this too. I live in LA and the metro uses NFC cards (TAP cards) to board the subway and buses. I would love to be able to use my phone if at all possible!


I am almost positive that I saw an app specifically for this written by someone over at XDA.....


----------



## synth3tic (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm still holding out for this.. Would definitely be a cool trick!

Sent from my GNex located up your butt and around the corner.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Artimis said:


> I am almost positive that I saw an app specifically for this written by someone over at XDA.....


I believe the app you are thinking of is
NFC Task Launcher

I dont think it supports what the OP wants... but its def an app to look out for future updates.

It also includes Tasker support... so the possibilities are (almost) endless.


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> I believe the app you are thinking of is
> NFC Task Launcher
> 
> I dont think it supports what the OP wants... but its def an app to look out for future updates.
> ...


I most definitely was not. It for for nfc used by public transportation in certain cities. Almost positive it is what he is looking for. Just can't remember where I found it.


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Artimis said:


> I am almost positive that I saw an app specifically for this written by someone over at XDA.....


I seem to remeber seeing a more devious version that could disable the locks for thirty seconds at a time to allow access with out a card. Might have not been totally related.


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> I seem to remeber seeing a more devious version that could disable the locks for thirty seconds at a time to allow access with out a card. Might have not been totally related.


Lol. No, but sounds interesting!


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

The first I remember hearing about NFC for something like this was (I believe) Octopus cards in Japan or something like that. After some very quick googling, I found this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=968380 Maybe this developer can work something out for you. Or who knows, maybe his app might work. You'd just have to try.


----------



## synth3tic (Nov 19, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> The first I remember hearing about NFC for something like this was (I believe) Octopus cards in Japan or something like that. After some very quick googling, I found this http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=968380 Maybe this developer can work something out for you. Or who knows, maybe his app might work. You'd just have to try.


Seems like that request has already been put in. Thanks for the link. I'll definitely be keeping tabs on that thread.


----------

